# I can't believe I just did this...............



## devils4ever (Jun 8, 2021)

I accidently drilled into my PM25 mill's table.   I'm sick over this and cursing at myself for doing it. 

Is there a way to fix this or should I just leave it as it is?


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jun 8, 2021)

JB weld with cast iron dust. should blend the color close but you will see it if you look for it.


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 8, 2021)

Leave it as a reminder to be more carful!


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 8, 2021)

Shortly after I got my Tormach CNC mill, I drilled into my table due to a malfunctioning controller.  I made a plug and fitted it using siper glue to hold it .  Then I finished the plug flush with the surface.  The repair is barely visible.   Some time later, I drilled three 1/8" holes about 1`/8" deep in the table.  I haven't bothered to plug them.  I also purposely drilled and reamed a 3 x 4 pattern of holes for 3/16" dowel pins for locating fixture plates.  I used to fill them with grease when I wasn't using them but I haven't had a problem with chips collecting in them so I don't bother with that any more.

In your case, the hole is over the Tee slot and not deep enough to collect chips.  I would be concerned about weakening the Tee slot if I drilled deep enough to fit a plug and I would just leave it.  It will not reduce functionality in any way.

The first ding on a new machine is always the toughest one to reconcile.  Sometimes, I think one should purposely mar a new machine so the first accident wouldn't be so traumatic.


----------



## devils4ever (Jun 8, 2021)

Actually, it's not my first ding.  

Other ones are much smaller and not as noticeable. This one is large and quite clearly visible.

I was thinking of using JB Weld to fill, but the challenge is to level it without marring the surrounding area. Good point about the Tee slot location.

I might just leave it for now.

BTW, this one is CNC related. I was drilling holes 2.5" which is more than my quill travel. So, I was drilling as deep as possible with the quill and then using the CNC MDI to lower the head 1". Then, I was using the quill again to finish to depth. This time, I thought why not just use the G1 function to go full depth without the quill. Sadly, I forgot to reset the Z axis to zero at the top of the material. This is what caused it. Maybe, someone will benefit from my goof.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 8, 2021)

devils4ever said:


> Actually, it's not my first ding.
> 
> Other ones are much smaller and not as noticeable. This one is large and quite clearly visible.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that. I use T0 for my reference zero and tool offsets for all my tools.  On occasion, I have failed to use T0 when setting the zero, using one of the tool offsets.   Since most of my tools are shorter than the digital indicator I use to reference the work, it results in driving the tools deeper than intended.  After a couple of episodes, I have gotten into the practice temporarilly shifting my zero up by 1`" and verifying my tool offsets for an air run on a new program.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 8, 2021)

Shortly after I bought my first real chainsaw, I was feeling pretty confident and attempted to fell a relatively large (16 in. DBH) dead fir near my house. It didn't go as planned. It went the wrong direction and hung up in some smaller trees, with the obvious intention of falling on the power drop from the pole to my house in the next strong wind. I called a friend who showed up with bull-rope and truck. We succeeded in pulling it over safely. He instructed me to leave the stump as a reminder. It's still there.


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 8, 2021)

Yeah, the first dents/blemishes come hard!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 8, 2021)

" Witness marks " provide character to machine tools .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 8, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> " Witness marks " provide character to machine tools .


Whenever this happened in Fred's shop, he would make the offender stamp his initials next to it.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 8, 2021)

That hole is there and whatever you do to it , it will (most likely) still show, if I were you I would leave it alone and get busy with your next project, you'll be surprised how soon you'll get used to seeing it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 8, 2021)

Machine tools are like trucks , I'm not looking for a trailer queen . Ken has it right , get on with other projects .


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 8, 2021)

That should buff right out........




someone had to say it....


----------



## Jimsehr (Jun 8, 2021)

I heard you should drill it deeper and stamp next to it oil here.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 8, 2021)

If one always puts workpieces up on parallels, there is much less chance of having these accidents.


----------



## devils4ever (Jun 8, 2021)

True. I could have used parallels in this case. 

However, sometimes I run out of Z-axis on my mill and can't use parallels.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 8, 2021)

I have one ~1.5" long on my then new mill table from an end mill pulling out of a collet. Very much the same feeling as you, I bought a brand new table that is still leaning against the wall. The vise covers the oil retention groove.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 8, 2021)

Drill it a tap it. Then plug it and say it is an oil, or inspection port.


----------



## Manual Mac (Jun 8, 2021)

As hard as we try not to do these things, $hit happens.
We’ve all done these things, you are not alone.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Jun 8, 2021)

Think of it as a badge of honor, rather than one of disgrace. It is a sign of a working man at his trade, whether it be full time, or hobby.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jun 8, 2021)

Haven't done it with my PM25 _yet_, but it could happen.  I'll feel bad about it.  Then I'll post it here.  Hopefully folks here will say soothing things...

My mini-lathe has a couple of whoops/scars.  Nothing serious, but sh#t happens.  Had a carriage gear shaft bend.  Yeah, a crash.  Repaired it and moved on.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 8, 2021)

devils4ever said:


> Maybe, someone will benefit from my goof.


Yes.....  you. Just kidding, I really feel for you


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jun 8, 2021)

Ain't pobody nerfect.......................


----------



## aliva (Jun 8, 2021)

I think you should scrap the machine, I'll be by next week and take it off your hands


----------



## Reddinr (Jun 8, 2021)

> JB weld with cast iron dust. should blend the color close but you will see it if you look for it


Yes.  First locate the dust you made drilling the hole, then ...

I have three divots in mine, all happened in just a few seconds before hitting the EMO button.  They are in a nice row though.  CNC gives me that power!


----------



## guero_gordo (Jun 8, 2021)

I have placed a few witless marks, just none on anything nice enough to worry about


----------



## Superburban (Jun 8, 2021)

Engrave the date next to it, 20 years from now you will look at it and laugh.


----------



## jimbo fury (Jun 8, 2021)

I wouldn't even worry about it. Leave it as a reminder and learning lesson. I break tools and screw up constantly but in the end I have very precise parts that I need lol.


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 8, 2021)

If it really bothers you, you could drill a little deeper and press in a piece of cast iron, then file it flush with the rest of the surface.


----------



## EmilioG (Jun 9, 2021)

This is the best material:





__





						ultrametal Archive
					






					www.diamant-polymer.de


----------



## EmilioG (Jun 9, 2021)

Diamant polymer will send you a small sample if you write to them.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 9, 2021)

Jimsehr said:


> I heard you should drill it deeper and stamp next to it oil here.


Drill it out, thread it and call it a hold down port.

I almost milled into my Kurt vise last night. -almost


----------



## davidpbest (Jun 9, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I almost milled into my Kurt vise last night. -almost


Clearance is clearance.


----------

